# Am I in trouble?



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I just heard that someone's demanding that I get banned indefinately from the board. Other than being overly dependent on an NBA team, did I do something wrong?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

You're not going to get banned and havn't said anything to get banned unless I missed something. The fact that you keep talking like people are going to ban you for "being yourself" is strange.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theres nothing wrong with you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I just heard that someone's demanding that I get banned indefinately from the board. Other than being overly dependent on an NBA team, did I do something wrong?


I'm not "demanding" that you get baned. I just want you to stop trying to pick fights with spurs fans and stop putting the spurs down just because they outplayed your suns.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I'm not "demanding" that you get baned. I just want you to stop trying to pick fights with spurs fans and stop putting the spurs down just because they outplayed your suns.


I'm not trying to pick a fight with anybody and I'm not trying to put anybody down. I'm just saying what's honestly on my mind. In fact, I'm the one that's down right now so please just let this old man be.

BTW, I don't need a reminder about who's beating who. I know all too well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I'm not trying to pick a fight with anybody and I'm not trying to put anybody down. I'm just saying what's honestly on my mind. In fact, I'm the one that's down right now so please just let this old man be.
> 
> BTW, I don't need a reminder about who's beating who. I know all too well.


You may not be doing it on purpose, but you are doing it. Read your post as if someone else wrote them and then you'll understand. For you to just consider other people's feelings before you make posts is all I'm asking.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You may not be doing it on purpose, but you are doing it. Read your post as if someone else wrote them and then you'll understand. For you to just consider other people's feelings before you make posts is all I'm asking.


If someone views my own words as hostle, then that's just them. It all depends on the point of view.

Obviously, your point of view is to be offended by what ever I write. I have a compromise in which we can both be satisfied. If you don't like reading what I have to say, then simply don't read it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> I just heard that someone's demanding that I get banned indefinately from the board. Other than being overly dependent on an NBA team, did I do something wrong?


 You're ok. speak your mind on the Suns board. It's your own opinion.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> You're ok. speak your mind on the Suns board. It's your own opinion.


Don't worry. I have no interest of littering anyone else's board with pro-Suns posts. I respect everyone's individual space, unlike some other people. (not giving names)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> If someone views my own words as hostle, then that's just them. It all depends on the point of view.
> 
> Obviously, your point of view is to be offended by what ever I write. I have a compromise in which we can both be satisfied. If you don't like reading what I have to say, then simply don't read it.


That's it. I'm done being nice to you. I'm not going to avoid the suns board just because of one rude fan. There's still other fans on this board that I still enjoy talking to. Why most of your post haven't been edited or your threads locked is beyond me. They clearly only have a purpose to offend spurs fans and put down the spurs, so why they're being encouraged just doesn't make any scense. I'm not telling you to stop posting, I just want you to stopping posting the crap you've been posting. I've seen many people on this board that you've insulted after being totally unprovoked, and there's still a thread on this board that you started just to put down the spurs because they beat your team and that makes you sad, and I just can't understand why people's post are being edited for saying the slightest thing while you're getting away with this crap. If the spurs beating the suns makes you sad, then boo hoo. Turn off your t.v., punch a pellow, break something, do whatever you want! Just don't take it out on other people who haven't done anything to you.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

AHHH quiet ezealen, you whine alot just like the flopper Ginobiliiie

Do your thing man, say whateva u want about the spurs....matter of fact duncan is boring and is a retard. :banana:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's it. I'm done being nice to you. I'm not going to avoid the suns board just because of one rude fan. There's still other fans on this board that I still enjoy talking to. Why most of your post haven't been edited or your threads locked is beyond me. They clearly only have a purpose to offend spurs fans and put down the spurs, so why they're being encouraged just doesn't make any scense. I'm not telling you to stop posting, I just want you to stopping posting the crap you've been posting. I've seen many people on this board that you've insulted after being totally unprovoked, and there's still a thread on this board that you started just to put down the spurs because they beat your team and that makes you sad, and I just can't understand why people's post are being edited for saying the slightest thing while you're getting away with this crap. If the spurs beating the suns makes you sad, then boo hoo. Turn off your t.v., punch a pellow, break something, do whatever you want! Just don't take it out on other people who haven't done anything to you.


*sigh* Teenagers. Some of them just don't get it.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> AHHH quiet ezealen, you whine alot just like the flopper Ginobiliiie
> 
> Do your thing man, say whateva u want about the spurs....matter of fact duncan is boring and is a retard. :banana:


Let him go. It's the testosterone that's speaking for him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> AHHH quiet ezealen, you whine alot just like the flopper Ginobiliiie
> 
> Do your thing man, say whateva u want about the spurs....matter of fact duncan is boring and is a retard. :banana:


No edit?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Let him go. It's the testosterone that's speaking for him.


are you that pathetic? :nonono:

It won't be much longer, sunsaz. I promise you that.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> are you that pathetic? :nonono:
> 
> It won't be much longer, sunsaz. I promise you that.


Be mindful of vengence. It can consume you. I speak from experience.

I can only hope that when you're my age, that you'll be a little more patient. And more respectful. Keep this in mind: I have not made one post on the Memphis, Dallas, or San Antonio boards throughout the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Be mindful of vengence. It can consume you. I speak from experience.
> 
> I can only hope that when you're my age, that you'll be a little more patient. *And more respectful.* Keep this in mind: I have not made one post on the Memphis, Dallas, or San Antonio boards throughout the playoffs.


I need to be respectful? :raised_ey 

BTW, none of your post had anything to do with what I said. Kudos


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is something for all of us to remember - "It takes (at least) two people to have an arguement." No one is forcing anybody else to reply to somebody else's posts. If you do not not like some of what you are reading here, try to be mature enough to just ignore it. I know that can be very hard sometimes, but many arguements are just not worth it. If you are having a problem with a particular poster, avoid them.

There has been alot of sniping around here lately and I am sorry that I have not been around much lately to try to keep it under control. I am requesting thet everybody carefully re-read their posts if they are posting in a charged, contentious thread. Your post may be absolutely right, but if it is written in such a way that it brings down the board, then it is wrong.

G-Force


----------

